# feeding crickets to hedgehogs



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

If anyone had the desire to feed crickets to their hedgehog dont buy them freeze dried or canned (yucky additives). I asked my reptile guy about the best way to deal with crickets and he mentioned that if you pop them in the freezer for about 5 mins they either die or slow down enough so that the hedgie can eat them. 
I tried it and it works really well. Just give them a minute or so to warm back up enough to feed the hedgie. Best part, no additives and no mess. 
BTW I usually give her meal worms but the crickets were an experiment.


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't have problems feeding crickets to my hedgehog....they can easily catch them.

when feeding crickets and to make sure my hedgehogs catches them, i put my hedgehog on a small container or small place then I put crickets inside and there it goes


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah.... I don't like bugs.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hedgies will sense them via smell so it doesn't really matter whether its alive or not. Sometimes I'll just get a small box or a small ice cream container, put the crickets in and shake a little to stun them. You can always use tongs to pick them up and remove the hind legs with


----------

